# Robyn needs help on her type... again! :P



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Stop taking tests.

Stop asking people.

Even if it wasn't a bad idea to begin with, MBTI generally focuses on (although for no credible reason) on implicit processes of a person. Which are NOT the ones that ANY else but you could know.

Stop caring what people reply to these threads as. Read the 16 types (even though I know you already got a good gist of them ), and simply decide which fits you best. If it's not perfect--welcome to the club. It's hard to be perfect with only 16 types, it'll never happen. 

Or, just say fuck it and be type Robyn


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Well fuck me and my curiosity. All the bitchin' I receive! :dry:

Okay then, I know what I have to do.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Report you're decision! We're curious!


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I have decided, it's final... I am an...
* ENTJ *

Enneagram* type 8*!

Bow down to my awesomeness, bitches.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't ENTJs want world domination?
I'm scared now...>.>


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> I have decided, it's final... I am an...
> * ENTJ *




There's NO WAY you're ENTJ
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
just f***ing with you


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> I have decided, it's final... I am an...
> * ENTJ *
> 
> Enneagram* type 8*!
> ...


Ouch, Kevin see what you did?:laughing: Seriously, I am glad you gained some Oommpphhh (more than I expected), but I am not sure this is your type or not. Try it on and see how it feels. Again as Kevin said, you gotta be you and stop allowing people to tell you who you are or not.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

What is this madness? You changed to the opposite of ISFP!??


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

I think you're an ISFP with a very good sense of humor. ISFP come as extroverted people sometimes.. they're people-people and like nice chit-chat, and even though they're very serious people when seriousness is needed, they learn to have fun and live in the present to keep they well being and avoid stress, something that is little more difficult for INFPs...

but you say that you were a futured oriented person, but it frustrated you... is that an Intuition thing? Perhaps you haven't acknowledged it... but who knows..


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

jdmn said:


> I think you're an ISFP with a very good sense of humor. ISFP come as extroverted people sometimes.. they're people-people and like nice chit-chat, and even though they're very serious people when seriousness is needed, they learn to have fun and live in the present to keep they well being and avoid stress, something that is little more difficult for INFPs...
> 
> but you say that you were a futured oriented person, but it frustrated you... is that an Intuition thing? Perhaps you haven't acknowledged it... but who knows..


Well I never want to tell a person what there type is, however I will tell someone what they're not. In this case, since everyone is telling Robyn what type she is, or is not, it did not seem appropriate. Clearly the anger may be the results of her considering ENTJ. As inebriato said, she flipped to the extreme. I will say that Jdmn I cannot disagree with you. As I said originally we all use intuition and ISPs use Ni only second to INJs and ENJs. You spotted a point that I did not notice in my first post, but being frustrated by Ni is indicative of ISPs because it combats with our need to be in the moment (Se). Good catch.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*You're my ASFP *:sad:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol @ the people who thought I was being serious about the ENTJ thing. That's a joke yall, fo sho. I figured since I was just gonna get bitched at about making this thread and questioning my type, I might as well just pick something random - preferably one of the most least likely types - and go with that. 

Anyways, thanks. I'll take everything into consideration. *shrug* Whats it matter right, nobody really cares. :crying:


----------

